# Beaucerons and GSD's rare in the USA?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Beauceron/ German Shepard Mix Puppies

And how would you get blue merles out of this cross? Is that possible?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't buy it. Look like Catahoula cur mixes. Or who knows, could have been a dual-sired litter as well.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Beauceron's can come in a harlequin coat color, so maybe it came from the Beauceron part?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beuceron's have a "merle" coat. Beauceron's are not common in the US. I"m not sure what the purpose would be to breed to a GSD.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Most Beacerons look like Dobes on Steroids. I know a few in the states but they are not common. The right one can be a very intimidating dog but I gather they have their own set of issues. I have not seen any merle ones though.

No clue what they were thinking putting the two breeds together.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Beaucerons are very rare in the US - and harlequins even more so. The post has been removed though, so I can't see it. 

But this is a harlequin...









I do like beaucerons, but crossing them with GSD's would be pointless.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

phgsd said:


> Beaucerons are very rare in the US - and harlequins even more so. The post has been removed though, so I can't see it.
> 
> But this is a harlequin...
> 
> ...


That is a cool looking dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Unfortunately they crop their ears (in the US)


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

IMO they look goofy without cropped ears...like hound mixes or something...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Disturbing when people want to play frankenstein breeding in their backyard.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> I don't buy it. Look like Catahoula cur mixes. Or who knows, could have been a dual-sired litter as well.


The Catahoula is bred out of the Beauceron originally. The French brought them over very early on and they were with the French settlers in the early days. I don't know if there is definitive proof, but I have some old writings alluding to the Beauce being bred with local dogs to create a hunting dog in the Louisiana Territory.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very interesting Annette!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope it was an oops breeding. I would think anybody interested in Beaucerons is not going to intentionally breed to a GSD, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

phgsd said:


> IMO they look goofy without cropped ears...like hound mixes or something...


It is sad that we have been imprinted on the mutilated (my personal opinion) look. They actually have a very sweet face with intact ears.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Like I said, it's my opinion. :thinking: I don't own a beauceron but know several very well. 
I do dock my terriers' tails though.  

Sorry Patchon, I don't want to turn your thread into a debate!!! I would have liked to see pictures of those puppies...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i met two beaucorons at the local dog show. really nice looking and friendly dogs. i don't know why some one would want to cross the with the gsd, but if i was looking for a pup, i would certainly look at this litter, but i wouldn't do anything to contribute or encourage future breedings like this. hopefully it wasn't a planned breeding.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> I hope it was an oops breeding. I would think anybody interested in Beaucerons is not going to intentionally breed to a GSD, but stranger things have happened.


I dont think it was, they were charging $500 a pup. 



Jax08 said:


> Beuceron's have a "merle" coat. Beauceron's are not common in the US. I"m not sure what the purpose would be to breed to a GSD.


 I didnt know they came in Merle, and I also didnt know they were that rare. When I was dealing with horses for a living I knew several people who had them. Shows how much I know I guess, lol.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I used to work for a K9 secuirty company that bred their own dogs in house. They primarly crossed the beucerons with the Dobe's and the result was a Dobe on steroids. Very intimidating looking animals. They may have done some GSD crosses but I cant recall. They kept back and bred the dogs with superior working ability and intimidating looks..lol. 
I agree on the ear crop too, and I double that for Dobe's. They just look so much more serious and intent with the ears done. JMO


----------

